# Red Rattlesnakes



## shaggybill (Oct 13, 2009)

Some friends and I took a weekend trip to the coast of NC last week to look for some of the area's red pygmy rattlesnakes. This is the only part of the country where they get fiery red like this, although a few places in GA do come close. We found 2 that were alive. 

















This is a couple of my buddies getting some pics of the first one we found.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful snake
I gots to get me one of those snake hooks.The one a made from conduit is to heavy and bulky for toting around


----------



## nortonbp (Oct 13, 2009)

I read in paper this morning man died from rattle snake bit in winderToclose for me.


----------



## leo (Oct 13, 2009)

fine shots of those red pygmy rattlesnakes, thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Ridge Walker (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful pygs shaggybill. Looks like your trip was a success!

RW


----------



## maker4life (Oct 13, 2009)

pretty snake ....even it is the devil


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 13, 2009)

look at the lens in the road !!! that is scarier than the snake !!!! neat shots of a beautiful critter !!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful color on those snakes.  Thanks for sharing the expedition with us Shaggy.

Hoss


----------



## luv2drum (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow.  Those are neat.  Those guys got a lot closer than I would.  I try to keep my distance.  I don't want to eat them, but they don't know that.


----------



## Browtine (Oct 13, 2009)

Those are beautiful! Never seen a red one before.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 13, 2009)

cool captures - pretty snake
They look enormous in pics till you show us the last shot!


----------

